# HELP!Muddy run



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

My run is full of mud and the water wont drain, the geese love it but the chickens wont leave the coop. When they do they just go out to drink out of the waterer then they go back inside.
Does anybody have any ideas of a ground cover that will allow easy water drainage that i can put down before the next big rsin?!


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

Our coop is in a low spot and so we dug out about 5" of dirt and filled it in with gravel and then sand over that. We have sand in the attached coop run and in the coop itself, it's easy to clean, drains well (especially with the gravel underneath) and dries fast.


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

How often do you have to replace to sand in the coop and run?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i have woodchip in my run and a cover over the top to keep most of the rain out.


----------



## TJsGirls (Apr 6, 2013)

matt_kas said:


> How often do you have to replace to sand in the coop and run?


I've not yet had to replace the sand in the coop or the attached run, I just add to it a little if they kick too much out. I'd imagine once a year for a big cleaning but even that seems like a stretch. I do have a smaller sand pile in their large outdoor run, just to kick around and dig. It was about 2 ft high little mound, and in just a few months it was flattened. But that's just a little mound of sand, it'd be different if the whole area was sand, but we have out outside run on an upslope and don't need the sand there.


----------

